

Show HN: Interesting for iPhone [App Store link] - flyosity
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/interesting-for-iphone/id586848801?ls=1&mt=8

======
flyosity
Hey everyone, I made this app to scratch my own itch of constantly wanting
things to read but after spending a few months on it (nights and weekends) I
figured some other people might like it as well. I crank though a few hundred
content sources on my server, filter out the crud using some simple content
filtering rules, publish it out and then Interesting picks it up. Not hitting
any DBs or third-party APIs make the app's refresh happen extremely fast and I
can add/edit sources whenever I want without needing an app update.

I'd love any feedback you have!

